# Isabella



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have another new girl in Rescue that had a brief stop at Auntee Debs. Isabella is now in another foster home that has a number of applications on her. We hope she finds that forever home soon. She was found wandering the streets of Orange County and had no collar, microchip or any I.D. on her. Lucky Deb was able to take her for a few days till we could sort things out and get her to Judy. 
I love her name Isabella


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What a sweet girl, hopefully she'll finde a home soon.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:smcry:Maybe she is just lost, and you can find her person. It looks like she has been groomed recently, certainly not neglected. Older people aren't up to date on micro-chipping. She is so sweet. I hope, with all my heart, she finds her way home...be it her old home or a new one.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sweet Isbella, I hope you are in your forever home real soon.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

super sweet face!


----------

